# Cuing questions



## TechyKyle (Jul 8, 2006)

Hello there

I'm going to be working on a play as a video designer and I'll need to cue an actor remotely. I am thinking of a wireless intercom system but the actor will only need an in-ear moniter to here when I cue him. I was just wondering how other people out there cue actors remotly?


----------



## cutlunch (Jul 8, 2006)

An in-ear monitor would work. The question is why do you need to cue him? Ie does he have to wait for a video scene to change before he starts his line? If hes is off stage then the stage manager can cue him to go on. Can't he see enough of the projection to get a clue from it? If he is cuing off the video how about putting a monitor in FOH he can see but the audience can't. We use this method to show the cast the MD who is in another room.

I haven't come across this problem before because all the shows I have been involved use sm , music, or lighting cues. And the actors just learn to know their cues. I suppose using video makes it trickier. I'll be interested to see what other people do.


----------



## TechyKyle (Jul 8, 2006)

We're going to have a scene where the actor touches the screen and the video produces a ripple effect. I will need to cue the actor as follows.

IE. cue location - 2:00
I will back track 5seconds before the ripple effect and begin to call 5...4...3...2...1 and on 1 the actor will touch the screen and the video will ripple.

I've been looking around since I posted that and have found a company called Lectrosonics and they seem to offer what I need...a wireless IFB system. Is anyone out there familiar with either the company or IFB systems?


----------



## len (Jul 8, 2006)

So the actor appears to trigger the video, but doesn't? Or the video is dependent on the actor doing something? Either way, I assume the actor is visible to the audience when this is happening (sorry, I don't do enough theatre to be sure from your comments). If so, then I would think an in-ear would work the best. The only other thing I could think of is a signal light hidden on set or in the wings.


----------



## avkid (Jul 8, 2006)

If you have cash to throw around just buy an IEM(in ear monitor)system, like these from Shure:
http://www.shure.com/ProAudio/Products/PersonalMonitorSystems/index.htm


----------



## avkid (Jul 8, 2006)

TechyKyle said:


> I've been looking around since I posted that and have found a company called Lectrosonics and they seem to offer what I need...a wireless IFB system. Is anyone out there familiar with either the company or IFB systems?



They have a very good reputation and also quite high prices, if don't have budget problems go for it. If budget is a concern you might want to consider some options from Shure:
http://www.shure.com/ProAudio/Products/PersonalMonitorSystems/index.htm


----------



## ricc0luke (Jul 8, 2006)

you know you could probably just get away with a red light on a light switch mounted front of house. flash the light to count it down. very low tech and cheap, simple and easy to use


----------



## Footer (Jul 8, 2006)

Could a cue light be used?


----------



## TechyKyle (Jul 8, 2006)

As well as that would work for our show's that stay in the theatre a light just won't work for this. The actor will have to be facing the audience and this show will be going to compete at other theatres so we couldn't rig up a light at all the theatres.

The in ear moniter is the best bet. I do own a wireless mic from my video production company and I think I can make it work with that. If I wear the wireless lav mic and the talent wears the reciver (typicaly mounted on the camera) and has a single ear peice. I'm pretty sure that's what we'll do. The budget on this play has to go to all the other gear we need to get.

Speaking of that...maybe you guys can help me with the other elements of the play. We need to have 3 tv's on stage and 1 projector (Yes...4 sources..I'm a crazy fool!) I was thinking of getting 5 dvd players (4 for video 1 for a black video) and trying to build a device with 4 A inputs and 1 B input so I can fade the video from each tv and projector independantly (due to thoes stupid display options)(I know...I'm picky). This idea is incredibly complicated but I've already got a pretty good idea of how to do it but if anyone else has any suggestions it would greatly appriated.


----------



## Andy_Leviss (Jul 11, 2006)

_Hey gang, I went ahead and merged the two identical topics Kyle created for this together. So if there's any confusion/repetition in the above, that's why--the software merges both topics' posts together in chronological order.

-A_


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Jul 11, 2006)

Unfortunately you cannot just switch video like that. Video switchers have a built in ability to sync up the sync of the two sources so the switch is a clean one. What you would be building is a passive switcher which shows a glitch when it is switched.


----------



## pacman (Jul 12, 2006)

As an alternative to an in-ear monitor from Shure, Lectrosonics, etc., you might look into the assistive listening systems. They tend to be much cheaper than IEMs & provide much the same fuctionality. Most of them now have user-adjustable frequency selection, just in case your tour takes you into a house running assistive listening equipment on the same channel.


----------



## Andy_Leviss (Jul 12, 2006)

Just be careful, while enforcement is unlikely, it is technically illegal to use the frequencies set aside for assisted listening systems for anything else.


----------

